
April Fools? TechCrunch acquires FuckedCompany - what's next? - zaidf
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/31/techcrunch-has-acquired-fuckedcompanycom/
======
dfranke
"Also, the current trend in blogging, led by Valleywag and others, is to 'go
negative first, and ask questions later.' That tabloid-style journalism tends
to generate a lot of eyeballs and, subsequently, advertiser dollars. This is
something we just can't compete with. By acquiring FC, we can go more negative
faster than anyone else out there, when and if we need to."

That pretty much gives it away. April Fools.

------
domp
"Entrepreneurs with new ideas will always have a way to reach potential users
and customers. They just won't be able to do it here any more."

Are they trying to just become a regular news outlet then? It seems like a bad
move on their part to abandon the entrepreneurs and startups that made them
what they are today.

Is this an April fools joke?

~~~
pg
yes

~~~
domp
Read/WriteWeb wrote an article about this April Fools joke. Check it out:

<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_end_of_an_era_1april07.php>

------
herdrick
"While plenty of startups are launching, we arent seeing any actual
innovation any more... there just isnt anything left to invent."

Definitely April Fools.

------
zaidf
I think it's April Fools. You can read the details here:
<http://www.zaid360.com/?p=110>

------
JMiao
The REAL kicker would be if a LBO/junk bond firm actually BOUGHT the
FuckedCompany name.

